# Supercélula e funnel a SSO de Portalegre - 27 Setembro 2014



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 14:37)

Funnel cloud a SSW que se acabou de desfazer, não tive oportunidade de foto.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 14:48)

A funnel cloud tentou reorganizar-se múltiplas vezes de forma rápida, até "desistir" e ficar o céu tal como está. Quando cheguei à janela estava a estrutura bem formada para aparecer um tornado, não chegou a tocar o chão, tendo se desfeito rapidamente. O movimento rotativo era rapidíssimo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:04)

Eu tentei fazer um timelapse que está extremamente tremido, mas publicarei na mesma. Vou meter é aqui alguns frames de uma segunda tentativa que vi ao vivo de outra funnel a formar-se.
Já se ouve trovoada. Eu tentei fazer um timelapse que está extremamente tremido, mas publicarei na mesma. Vou meter é aqui alguns frames de uma segunda tentativa que vi ao vivo de outra funnel a formar-se.












e desfeita logo a seguir


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Enviei uma foto por Snapchat a uns membros aqui do fórum no "heat of the moment" e consegui recuperá-la, portanto cá vai essa foto. Vou postar uma tentativa de timelapse mais logo que está a processar no YouTube.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 15:35)

OK, aqui vai uma tentativa muito crua mesmo de timelapse, estabilizado depois pelo YouTube.


Na parte mais importante estava a tentar fixar o telemóvel com algo mas não consegui e acabei a tremer a câmara toda. 


Foi algures a SSO nesta zona







Pelo radar foi esta célula


----------

